

Police Pepper Spraying and Arresting Students at UC Davis - thinker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJmmnMkuEM

======
prodigal_erik
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>: "If they'd cover it on TV news,
it's probably off-topic."

~~~
thinker
Hmm, but then what about that day when, you know, like Steve Jobs died...?

------
ila
shameful act by the police

